# Prop Rust



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Let me answer my own question! Jack called me back. He said he uses a high quality carbon steel metal on his props and they will get a "skin rash" on them. He said it is nothing to worry about, and I should just use it more often. He's right about that!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run it


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

That's the plan, but she's at the doc getting fuel and hydraulic lines replaced after my last running attempt. Then it's on!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Buy a bag of oxalic acid of amazon or pay 10x the price and get some barkeepers friend. Mix some with HOT water, put it on areas with rust. Watch it fall off, spray with water, done. Works on any rust stain.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I used some Barkeeper’s Friend on my outdoor grill last weekend, and it took off about 3 years of rust. Good stuff.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm somewhat ashamed to admit this, but I Woody Wax my PT prop so it stays shiny.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Some oysters will probably take care of that for you.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm somewhat ashamed to admit this, but I Woody Wax my PT prop so it stays shiny.


What a man does with his Woody Wax really shouldn’t be shared on an open forum.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I think he probably meant high carbon stainless steel, not high quality carbon steel that would mean the prop was steel not stainless.

Most likely the swirling pattern is from using carbon steel tools (grinding wheels, wire cup brushes, sanding discs, etc) when working the prop. The same could happen if using stainless tools that were also used on carbon steels. Industrially it's known as carbon contamination it will *100% not affect* the performance or lifespan of your prop. If you need to feel certain about the situation find some copper sulfate and you'll know real quick (kinda redundant though since you already have a reaction to witness (oxides/rust).

Despite what guys on here will tell you the only thing know to permanently remove carbon molecules from stainless, is to dredge through untouched turtle grass beds.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I think he probably meant high carbon stainless steel, not high quality carbon steel that would mean the prop was steel not stainless.
> 
> Most likely the swirling pattern is from using carbon steel tools (grinding wheels, wire cup brushes, sanding discs, etc) when working the prop. The same could happen if using stainless tools that were also used on carbon steels. Industrially it's known as carbon contamination it will *100% not affect* the performance or lifespan of your prop. If you need to feel certain about the situation find some copper sulfate and you'll know real quick (kinda redundant though since you already have a reaction to witness (oxides/rust).
> 
> Despite what guys on here will tell you the only thing know to permanently remove carbon molecules from stainless, is to dredge through untouched turtle grass beds.


High speed abrasion with manatee hide works well too.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pull it off, soak it in Evap-o-rust overnight...the stuff is awesome and biodegradable. You can get it on your skin with no issues and you can reuse it when your done. $20 on amazon shipped to your door and it last forever......unless you spill it.

......Or just run the hell out of it....

Hope that helps,
Redfisher


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

High carbon = strong.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

To those that know, it just tells people you have a custom prop. Don’t like it? then break out the buffing wheel and take her to a mirror!! If it bothers you that bad, take her off and give it a good bath w/ some cut muriatic acid then wash w/ soap and water, spray with silicon. It will look pretty for a little bit... personally just run it and forget about it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Mary kate. On/ off hull cleaner gel does a great job w/ rust as well


----------

